# puch info



## whizzerbug (Nov 8, 2021)

i recently picked up this 1980 puch it only has 486 miles ,its been sitting for a long time the fuel system is gummed up so im working on that, my question is what model it is as i would like to buy owners/repair/parts manuals and a sourse of parts supply , also would like to know if this one is a 2 speed transmission ?thanks


----------



## sworley (Nov 8, 2021)

Very nice, it looks stock and complete. The 5 star mags are a nice touch. That is a two-speed "ZA-50" equipped Puch Maxi. As for resources online, check out the forum Moped Army, lots of good info there. This is a very common and well-built moped from the period. Enjoy!


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 8, 2021)

thanks sworley i will do that


----------

